# VapeCon 2017 - Exhibitor Floorplan



## Silver

Hi all

We are going to be using this thread to reveal the exhibitor floorplan for VapeCon 2017.

Instead of just putting up the entire floorplan at once, we are going to uncover it in stages...
And take you on a little "tour" of what to expect on the day...

Coming soon...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver

Reserving this for in case

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique

I clicked on this ready to make notes

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Just like the good old DnD days

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DamianTyczy

Anxiety for this event is killing me


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> Just like the good old DnD days


Luckily though, there won't be any annoying Clerics or Halfling Rogues at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## MrDeedz



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan 
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria

- PART 1 - *

*BOTTOM RIGHT*



*
Welcome to VapeCon 2017!*

Allow us to take you on a tour of the floorplan and point out some of the awesomeness in store for you on VapeCon day. And let us point out the amazing vaping vendors you can expect to see on the day.

For those who don't know, the Heartfelt Arena in Pretoria is a +- 4,000 square meter rectangular shaped arena with a fantastic atmosphere. The high ceilings, built in stage and general ambience give it a superb vibe.

There are three stand sizes:

S for Small,
M for Medium and
L for Large
We did allow stand sharing this year, so some stands are shared by two vendors.

The entrance is on the bottom right, so lets start with this quadrant. Are you ready!

(we have repeated the map image to make it easier to follow while you're reading)




While standing at the entrance and looking slightly to the right, you will probably look smack bang in the middle of the *NCV *and *Nostalgia *stand (M14). Say hi to Mike and Justin. Don't forget to taste their new jointly produced Glazer juice 
To your left, you will see the KZN-based vendors *E-Cig Inn *and *Bradford Vapes *sharing S1, near the entrance. Say hi to Brian and Yusuf 
Next up in S2 will be *Supreme Vape *with their juices and other goodies, including L'dy Vape.
And then you will reach *Juicy Joes *(just before the door to the outside section). Big ups to Shane and his team for making the trip up from Cape Town. I hear that Zeki Hilmi from VooDoo Vapour will also be there so be sure to check them out. Don't forget their 20% off all juices special... 
On the opposite side of the aisle you will see three fine vaping vendors, *Grannys Famous Juice Co, Opus EJuice Co* and *h2vape*. The first two will have their juices on show, so go try them out. h2vape will most likely have a bit of everything - and don't forget that SickBoy77 will be at their stand too.
Moving on, you will be tantalised by *House of Vape*. A rather long stand, made up of S4 and M1! Brendz is going to wow us with lots of exciting things. Maybe we will even see a few tricksters there on the day. Don't forget he has some great international juice specials and a special discount voucher.
Moving on, you will see international USA-based juice makers, *Elysian Labs *and *SaveurVape*. They will be showcasing their global juices, so be sure to stop there, check them out and try out the juice. Show them some true South African hospitality and spirit!

Let's turn back and go through the middle aisle:

In M9 you won't miss our much loved and esteemed DIY vendor, *BLCK Vapour*. Say hi to Rashaad. I am sure he is going to have something great for all the DIY fans!
Then it's *Moose Juice* in S40. They wowed us with their impressive juice display last year! Pressure is on Heath  Check out and taste their new SCOOPED juice.
And then you will see the double stand of *Hazeworks *in S39 & S38. Ooh, this is going to be interesting. Also coming up from KZN, Mark and his team have put a lot of effort into this. Try out all their juices and remember the third bottle for free deal when buying two juices from a participating vendor. 

Let's go up the right hand aisle:

In S56 its *Firetrap Vape *from Vanderbijl. Last year they had an impressive stand with lots of action. So it will be interesting to see it this year.
Then its *The eCigStore* in S55. Say hi to Shamima and Zunaid and check out their great products and super specials on the day. They have that really cool SX G-Class special 
Moving up, you will come across *Dragon Vape* in S54. Check out Lim's comprehensive hardware specials and his new Tea Time juice!

Turn around and let's go back the middle aisle:

This brings us to an esteemed vendor in M13. *Sir Vape*, or otherwise known as "The Sirs" - also from KZN. They will most likely have lots of goodies to impress us with. And several specials, one of which we know is the Minikin Reborn. Steam Masters will be there too. 
That brings us to *Vape Hyper*, with a double stand (S43 & S44). Say hi to Zubair and keep in mind he has some good specials on Kidney Puncher wire and his exclusive Cloud Burst sample pack. That stand of his will have "frontage" on both sides of that island. Am keen to see it.
And finally, it brings us to *Vape Cartel*. Say hello to Kieran if you can find him on their ginormous floorspace  M10, S41, S42, S45 & S46  The reason for the bigger floorspace is that they are hosting several other juice vendors on their stand - so it's going to be an exciting stand to see and meet lots of juice talent. He also has some great specials lined up such as the Sig Kaos and Petri Mech. Don't miss this stand.




... part 2 coming soon ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## GerritVisagie

Ahhh, the flashbacks from last year,
Exitement grows!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stosta

Awesome @Silver !

Glad to see that the vendors with the free prizes for the first people at their stand aren't right by the entrance!

We totally need someone standing and filming those doors when they open!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Awesome @Silver !
> 
> Glad to see that the vendors with the free prizes for the first people at their stand aren't right by the entrance!
> 
> We totally need someone standing and filming those doors when they open!



Lol @Stosta - you are quite right
We will have to let the photo and video crew know where to stand at the countdown to open time 
But I think there are going to be plenty giveaways throughout the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan 
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria

- PART 2 - *

*TOP RIGHT*




Welcome back to part 2 of the tour!

We are now in the top right quadrant of the arena. In part 1 we ended off with Vape Cartel. Lets move to the right hand side and start off with Drip Society in S53. Then we will move to the left and walk around the island.


Starting off in S53 with *Drip Society*. Here you will find Keagan with all his awesome international juices and amazing specials. Don't forget the buy one get one free deal on Taffy King.
Turn around and move to the left, you will find the joint stand of *Mr Hardwick's* and *The Flavour Mill* in M12. We all love Mr Hardwick's and the passion of its founder Joel. They have a special deal on buy a new flavour and get a classic one for free. Then the DIYers are going to love seeing The Flavour Mill with Damian and Erica coming up from KZN. This stand will also be hosting the international DIY expert Wayne Walker from DIYorDIE. Once again we are very thankful that Mr Hardwicks and TFM have brought him to VapeCon!
Moving to the left, you will see the juice-makers *Cosmic Dropz *and *Mystic Nectar *in S49 and S48. Definitely try out their juices and meet the mixologists.
Then it's another international exhibitor, none other than *Geekvape *in S47 - coming all the way from China! Go meet their representatives and check out whats the latest in the Geekvape stable. PS I love their Avo24, they just need to make it with more juice capacity 


On the left end of the island in M11 is a very important stand  It is US! *VapeCon / ECIGSSA*. Come say hello to the Admin and Mod team that have helped to put this all together. Lots going on here on the day:
DIY Juice Competition - come taste and vote for your favourite juice mixed by forum members
Vendors Juice Shootout - taste and vote for the best yet to be released juice from vendors
You can also enter the Cloud Chasing and Trick competitions on the day at our stand (for the slots made available on the day)
Find out about ECIGSSA - the forum behind it all - and the best place to be to improve your vaping journey


(Let's put in the map again so it's easier to follow)




We will hug the top of the island and then work our way back to do the top large stands.

Moving around the island you will find S52, a stand being shared by *Old School Alchemist* and *Troll Brothers Elixirs*. Don't forget Wesley from OSA has a free juice for the 1st 10 customers and an effective buy one get one free deal. And the Troll Brothers will have a great deal on their sample packs and discounts on their juice. Say hi to Genevieve and Nicholas!
Then it will be *Vape Empire *in S51 - making the trip from Cape Town. Delighted to have them with us. Say hello to Azhar and Yusuf. I think Anees will also be helping them out. Dont forget their "Happy Hour" specials from 11-12am and 3-4pm.
Moving on you will see *Decadent Clouds *in S50. Abdul has some great specials on juice and the 1st 10 customers will get a free juice.

Let's turn back and walk down the top aisle from right to left:

In the top right corner you will find *Vaperite *in the large stand L6. Say hi to Barry if they're not too busy and remember the free Nebox on purchases of R1k or more to the 1st 100 customers  They have loads of other specials, so don't miss it.
Then its Chinese vaping distributor *AVE40 *in L5 - making the trip all the way from China. It will be interesting to see what they have lined up and see some of the latest and greatest products.
Last but not least, *Vapers Corner *in L4. This stand is going to be busy  Say hi to Riaan and Divan. They will most likely have plenty specials, great hardware and lots of juice. We know of their Coilmaster Mini DIY kit special.

The *stage *at Heartfelt can be seen in the floorplan. It is in the centre of the arena and will host many exciting things on the day. Cloud Chasing, Trick comps, talk by Wayne Walker, NicBlaze rapping, KZOR's Golden Oldies slot and quite a bit more. So try pop near the stage every now and then to see what's going on. It will be lots of fun.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## craigb

Stosta said:


> Luckily though, there won't be any annoying Clerics or Halfling Rogues at Vapecon


Dude, looked in a mirror lately?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta

craigb said:


> Dude, looked in a mirror lately?


Yes, but I'm a dwarven battle-maiden!  People love us!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan 
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria

- PART 3 - *

*BOTTOM LEFT



*
Time to get on with the floorplan. Welcome back to part 3 of the tour!

We are moving now to the bottom left quadrant. You will see International exhibitors SaveurVape and Elysian Labs in the bottom right of the image. We discussed them in part 1.

Moving from right to left along the bottom aisle:

First up is *Vape King* in S7 and M2. A rather long stand as well! This stand is bound to have lots of great deals - we already know of the amazing Samsung 25R deal but there will likely be plenty more. Say hi to the lovely Stroodlepuff, Gizmo, Ollie, Carlos, Phil and the whole VK crew.
Above Vape King is a large area made up of a medium stand (M8) and 4 smalls (S30, S31, S32, S33). It's the trio of *Paulies*, *Orion *and *Wicked Vapes*. Don't miss this. Get their once-a-year Special Reserve versions of Paulie's Coffee Cake, Orion's The Belt and Handlebar Pecan Butter Cake. They are also going to have plenty giveaways. Say hi to Paulie, Mike and Kevin.
Next to them is *The Chefs Special Sauce *in S34. They will have good discounts on their juice. Say hi to Walter (from eCiggies).
Let's turn around and go visit the stands on the bottom:

In S8 is *The Coil Company*. Have a chat to master coil builder Riaan, coming up from Cape Town - if you are a coil building enthusiast, don't miss this!
Next in S9 is *Vaporesso *from China. Big ups to our international exhibitors for the effort they are putting in to be with us. Am very keen to see what products they will be showing off here.
In the corner (in S10 & S11) is *NoonClouds*. Go chat to Morne - he has some great deals on various hardware and juices. If you are among the first 100 customers you will get a free drawstring bag with your purchase.
And that brings us to *The Vape Guy* in S12. Go say hi to Bumblebee who is making the trip from Tzaneen and who helped us on the A&M team last year with this event! He will have great deals on his juices. Definitely give the new Pumpkin Pie juice a try.
(Let's just repeat the map image)




Now let's go down the middle aisle from left to right:

On the corner in M3 is *Vape Connoisseur*. It will be Michael's first VapeCon. They have some great specials on juice but I suspect they will have some cool hardware too.
It's then the lovely team of *Fog Machine* and *Shipwreck Vapes* in S29. Say hi to Jax and Johan. Fog Machine have great specials on their juice and Shipwreck has the LG chocolate battery special.
Switching to the upper island:

We're now at S27 occupied by *Revolution Vape*. Say hi to Kobus who is making the trip from Upington! Try out his juices and remember his buy 2 get 1 free special.
It's then *Wiener Vape Co.* in S26. This esteemed juice-maker will be coming up from KZN. Say hi to Gerhard and be sure to try out his award winning juices. Remember they will be giving away juice and T-shirts from 11h00 
At the end of the island is none other than much-loved vaping retailer, *Vape Club*. If not too busy, try have a lekker chat to Lindsay and Jaco. Take note of their special on the CopperVape BF Mechs. I am pretty sure they are going to have plenty more goodies there on the day at competitive prices.
Swing round the top:

It's a teaming up of *Infinite Vape Creations *and *Brothers' Vapes *in S25. Say hello to Paul at Infinite Vape Creations and taste their juices. You will most likely also meet Scoob from Brothers' Vapes. Remember their special on the Peerless RDA.
We then come to an important stand in S24. They're not a vaping vendor but the *VPA - Vapour Product Association*. Say hi to Kabir and find out what they are doing to help the industry with regulations looming. We are happy they are taking part in VapeCon 2017.
Moving on you will see the double stand of *V-Corp Vaping *in S23 & S28. Say hi to Brynmor. V-Corp is a vaping retailer from the East Rand. Looking forward to seeing what they have lined up for us.
And then on the end of the island is *Atomix Vapes*. Duane and his team have been around for a long time but it's their first VapeCon. Don't miss their great specials on the Dotmod products. I am sure they will have more.
(Let's repeat the map)




That leaves us with the two small stands against the wall in the top left:

In S14 it's *Atomic Vape *from Witbank. Pleased to have Rashid with us for his first VapeCon. Looking forward to seeing what they have in store for us.
And last but not least, *Vape Elixir *in S13. Say hi to Marnus. He is no stranger to vaping - probably one of the first mixologists in SA. Taste his juices and take advantage of the good pricing on the day.
*
In case you're wondering about the Food and Drinks *

You will see a door between S7 and S8 on the bottom. There is also a door on the other side of the map. This door will stay open. Outside you will find the *food and drinks area*. We have a large stretch tent with the drinks and several food trucks which have been announced (Burgers, Pizzas, Tacos, Halaal, Ice Cream, Coffee). There will be lots of seating. It's going to be great. If you need the toilet, come back in and walk around the aisle (say hi to Riaan in S8) then go through the door just above S12, after saying hi to Bumblebee

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta

Silver said:


> *VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan
> 26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria
> 
> - PART 3 - *
> 
> *BOTTOM LEFT
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> *
> Time to get on with the floorplan. Welcome back to part 3 of the tour!
> 
> We are moving now to the bottom left quadrant. You will see International exhibitors SaveurVape and Elysian Labs in the bottom right of the image. We discussed them in part 1.
> 
> Moving from right to left along the bottom aisle:
> 
> First up is *Vape King* in S7 and M2. A rather long stand as well! This stand is bound to have lots of great deals - we already know of the amazing Samsung 25R deal but there will likely be plenty more. Say hi to the lovely Stroodlepuff, Gizmo, Ollie, Nibbler (Carlos) and the whole VK crew.
> Above Vape King is a large area made up of a medium stand (M8) and 4 smalls (S30, S31, S32, S33). It's the trio of *Paulies*, *Orion *and *Wicked Vapes*. Don't miss this. Get their once-a-year Special Reserve versions of Paulie's Coffee Cake, Orion's The Belt and Handlebar Pecan Butter Cake. They are also going to have plenty giveaways. Say hi to Paulie, Mike and Kevin.
> Next to them is *The Chefs Special Sauce *in S34. They will have good discounts on their juice. Say hi to Walter (from eCiggies).
> Let's turn around and go visit the stands on the bottom:
> 
> In S8 is *The Coil Company*. Have a chat to master coil builder Riaan, coming up from Cape Town - if you are a coil building enthusiast, don't miss this!
> Next in S9 is *Vaporesso *from China. Big ups to our international exhibitors for the effort they are putting in to be with us. Am very keen to see what products they will be showing off here.
> In the corner (in S10 & S11) is *NoonClouds*. Go chat to Morne - he has some great deals on various hardware and juices. If you are among the first 100 customers you will get a free drawstring bag with your purchase.
> And that brings us to *The Vape Guy* in S12. Go say hi to Bumblebee who is making the trip from Tzaneen and who helped us on the A&M team last year with this event! He will have great deals on his juices. Definitely give the new Pumpkin Pie juice a try.
> (Let's just repeat the map image)
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> 
> Now let's go down the middle aisle from left to right:
> 
> On the corner in M3 is *Vape Connoisseur*. It will be Michael's first VapeCon. They have some great specials on juice but I suspect they will have some cool hardware too.
> It's then the lovely team of *Fog Machine* and *Shipwreck Vapes* in S29. Say hi to Jax and Johan. Fog Machine have great specials on their juice and Shipwreck has the LG chocolate battery special.
> Switching to the upper island:
> 
> We're now at S27 occupied by *Revolution Vape*. Say hi to Kobus who is making the trip from Upington! Try out his juices and remember his buy 2 get 1 free special.
> It's then *Wiener Vape Co.* in S26. This esteemed juice-maker will be coming up from KZN. Say hi to Gerhard and be sure to try out his award winning juices. Remember they will be giving away juice and T-shirts from 11h00
> At the end of the island is none other than much-loved vaping retailer, *Vape Club*. If not too busy, try have a lekker chat to Lindsay and Jaco. Take note of their special on the CopperVape BF Mechs. I am pretty sure they are going to have plenty more goodies there on the day at competitive prices.
> Swing round the top:
> 
> It's a teaming up of *Infinite Vape Creations *and *Brothers' Vapes *in S25. Say hello to Paul at Infinite Vape Creations and taste their juices. You will most likely also meet Scoob from Brothers' Vapes. Remember their special on the Peerless RDA.
> We then come to an important stand in S24. They're not a vaping vendor but the *VPA - Vapour Product Association*. Say hi to Kabir and find out what they are doing to help the industry with regulations looming. We are happy they are taking part in VapeCon 2017.
> Moving on you will see the double stand of *V-Corp Vaping *in S23 & S28. Say hi to Brynmor. V-Corp is a vaping retailer from the East Rand. Looking forward to seeing what they have lined up for us.
> And then on the end of the island is *Atomix Vapes*. Duane and his team have been around for a long time but it's their first VapeCon. Don't miss their great specials on the Dotmod products. I am sure they will have more.
> (Let's repeat the map)
> 
> View attachment 104450
> 
> 
> That leaves us with the two small stands against the wall in the top left:
> 
> In S14 it's *Atomic Vape *from Witbank. Pleased to have Rashid with us for his first VapeCon. Looking forward to seeing what they have in store for us.
> And last but not least, *Vape Elixir *in S13. Say hi to Marnus. He is no stranger to vaping - probably one of the first mixologists in SA. Taste his juices and take advantage of the good pricing on the day.
> *
> In case you're wondering about the Food and Drinks *
> 
> You will see a door between S7 and S8 on the bottom. There is also a door on the other side of the map. This door will stay open. Outside you will find the *food and drinks area*. We have a large stretch tent with the drinks and several food trucks which have been announced (Burgers, Pizzas, Tacos, Halaal, Ice Cream, Coffee). There will be lots of seating. It's going to be great. If you need the toilet, come back in and walk around the aisle (say hi to Riaan in S8) then go through the door just above S12, after saying hi to Bumblebee


My intuition says that "Bottom Left" is going to be jam-packed!! A lot of great deals hiding in this corner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan 
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria

- PART 4 - *

*TOP LEFT



*
Welcome back to part 4 - the final part of the tour!

We are moving now to the top left quadrant. We are going to start with the two small stands on the left wall and then move around the island.

First is *MY VAPE E-Liquids* in S15. This is a local juice-maker with passion. Try out their juices and remember their great discounts on the day.
Then in S16 it is none other than *Blends of Distinction*. Say hi to Doug. He is a champion and talented at what he does - so try taste his juices. The ones you like will be on special across the aisle at The Vapery 
Crossing over to the island

You are definitely going to see the large stand from *The Vapery*. They are on a medium (M5) and two smalls (S17 & S22). They wowed us with their awesome creative stand last year so we are excited to see what they have planned for us this time! Say hello to Dirk and Kal. They will have some great specials on International juices and specials on the Crown III (that we know of) 
Next is *Vapealicious *in S21. Say hi to Darryl and check out his good hardware specials including the Voopoo Drag.
Am going to do the end-part of the island separately because it's a Cape Town collection of sorts! The next three exhibitors are all from the mother city and we welcome them:

First in S20 is *Retro Vape Co*. Come meet the Retro brothers Junaid and Shuayb. They are always smiling and super friendly. Make sure you try out their juices - these guys have talent. They will have great specials on their juices and are launching two new ones in the WHOOP line.
On the end you will find the well-known *Vapour Mountain *in M6. Say hi to Benji, who is a superb guy and a very talented mixologist. Also one of the first juice makers in SA. Taste all their juices including XXX (if you haven't) and the new Kokomo. Remember their awesome competition regarding the hunt for 4 secretly marked bottles of XXX! And the massive VM lucky draw for R10k in cash!
Swinging around the end, you will find another Cape Town based gem called *Five Points E-Liquid*. Say hi to Ashley who is also super friendly and very talented too. Try out his juices including the new ones and remember that the first 20 people at his stand will get a free Pink Milk juice!
(Ok, we need the map again)




Finishing off the central island:

Next is *The Vape Industry *in S18. Have a chat with Naeem. They have great battery specials and a cool Noisy Cricket special. No doubt they will have plenty other action going on at their stand so don't miss it.
Let's turn around and go visit the large stands on the back wall:

*JOOSE-E-LIQZ* (juice maker) and *J&J's Emporium* (vaping retailer) have teamed up again - this time in L3. Fine gentlemen of high calibre. Say hello to Naeem from JOOSE-E-LIQZ and Yusuf from J&J's. Try out all of Naeem's juices, they are good. Don't forget he is giving a free sample of a new juice (being launched at VapeCon) to the first 150 people to the stand. And Yusuf is running an awesome Voopoo Drag bundle deal.
Next, in L2 is the pairing of *Vape Chefs *(juice maker) and *Village Vapes *(vaping retailer). Say hi to Zaahid. Try out the Vape Chefs juices and take advantage of the great juice specials from Village Vapes. Am keen to see what else they will have lined up for us.
And finally in L1 is *Wicked Wicks *- the local juice maker. They will be launching their new Red Line range of juices and will be giving away a free Red Line variety pack to the first 30 customers. Say hi to Jason and try out their juices.
And that wraps up the exhibitor floorplan for VapeCon 2017. It is a wonderful collection of South Africa's finest vaping vendors under one roof. With some honourable international exhibitors to spice it up. We are all in for a big treat on VapeCon day!

Thanks for reading and we are looking forward to this great event. It's going to be *MEGA EPIC!*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

The time has come to reveal the final full floorplan with the exhibitor names and stands.

We are going to post it inline in the post below and then after that as attachments, in case it's easier to download it and print it out that way.

You can use the white space on the floorplan to make notes 

Standby

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan 
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria*
*
* inline images *




*

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## Silver

*VapeCon 2017 Exhibitor Floorplan 
26 August 2017 - Heartfelt Arena, Pretoria*
*
* attachments only **

(click on the attachments to download)


----------



## SAVapeGear

@Silver

Are these the final versions?


----------



## SAVapeGear

SAVapeGear said:


> @Silver
> 
> Are these the final versions?


Sorry.Didn't read.Thanks.I will print mine now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

@Silver awesome, will wait till tomorrow to print out my map and recruit my party to adventure with  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kittyjvr1

Done and pinned next to my tickets now i cant wait.






Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Stosta

Awesome!

Thanks @Silver ! This will make it a lot easier to navigate. Can't wait to see all these stands set up and busy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Stosta said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Thanks @Silver ! This will make it a lot easier to navigate. Can't wait to see all these stands set up and busy!



Thank you @Stosta 

Although I know some folk wont read all the detail and will just look at the map, I did try to give some extra snippets as best as I could to make the event more enjoyable for the enthusiasts. A bit of planning beforehand can make VapeCon more enjoyable and rewarding.

Had to hold back on explaining more things about each vendor to try keep it as brief as possible, but each one of them has unique strengths.

Anyhow, even if one doesnt know the map, it will be very easy to see all the stands on the day. We have from 9am to 8pm!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Rooigevaar



Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Silver

* ANNOUNCEMENT *

We are pleased to announce that the *physical printed Exhibitor Floorplans *have arrived from the printers and *will be available at VapeCon 2017! *(double-sided colour A4 beauties may I add)

*They will be handed out by the beautiful VapeCon promo girls on the day!*

We'll also have some at the entrance for you and at our VapeCon/ECIGSSA stand.

Let's put in a picture from last year just to add some ... colour to the post 




I know the hardcore enthusiasts have already printed them out and are working on their "dash routes" - but we have you covered if you need them on the day! We might also just hand them out in the queue outside before VapeCon opens in case you need to do last minute route planning. Bring a pen.

Big thanks to the VapeCon design and production team for getting this done so professionally.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## ASCIIcat

Awesome stuff. Map is printed, route is planned. I don't know if I can wait another week now  

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> Awesome stuff. Map is printed, route is planned. I don't know if I can wait another week now
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk


Hahaha! I know the feeling, but I'm sure it will come and go before we know it!

Tell me @ASCIIcat ... Have you got your tickets yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ASCIIcat

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! I know the feeling, but I'm sure it will come and go before we know it!
> 
> Tell me @ASCIIcat ... Have you got your tickets yet?


No I have not actually  Will only be able to get them next week haha


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> No I have not actually  Will only be able to get them next week haha


Well on that note I give you the chance to win yourself two tickets!

You have a twofor that you have to answer...

1) According to the RSVP thread, what is our current head count?

2) Can a swallow carry a coconut?



RIDDLE ME THIS!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat

Stosta said:


> Well on that note I give you the chance to win yourself two tickets!
> 
> You have a twofor that you have to answer...
> 
> 1) According to the RSVP thread, what is our current head count?
> 
> 2) Can a swallow carry a coconut?
> 
> 
> 
> RIDDLE ME THIS!


1) According to the RSVP thread the current total headcount is 972
2) Can a swallow carry a coconut? - Depends on the swallow, a five ounce European swallow can not as to maintain an air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat it's wings forty-three times every second. However an African swallow could.

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta

ASCIIcat said:


> 1) According to the RSVP thread the current total headcount is 972
> 2) Can a swallow carry a coconut? - Depends on the swallow, a five ounce European swallow can not as to maintain an air-speed velocity, a swallow needs to beat it's wings forty-three times every second. However an African swallow could.


Hahaha! Awesome!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

